# Yet another HI GUYS! thread :)



## benmoore (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey all,

Just a quick intro  

Name: Benjamin Moore

Age: 18 (19 in november yay! ^_ ^ )

Location: London, UK

Mantids: 2 african, 2 bud wings, 2 marbled..... all nymphs

Only been keeping mantises for maybe a month and I absolutly love them to bits ^_^ 

This seems an AWESOME community and I hope I can contribute!


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome again


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Benjamin, welcome to the forum


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome Benjamin!!

It's so cool to see so many young people so interested in Mantids, I love it.


----------



## worldofmantis (Oct 19, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------

